# Advice needed on Marriage



## MCal24 (Dec 10, 2019)

Hi All,

I am desperately seeking advice from your own experiences so I can make a firm decision;

I have known my wife since 11 years now, we got married in 2014. Our marriage like every other has had its own ups and downs but thinking back I feel that I have let things go very easily for all what she put me through. Throughout our time together I realized I have never been appreciated for what I have done, always been compared to others, sworn at and insulted in front of my inlaws.

1) She has always compared me with our mutual friends or her relatives stating how others earn so good and I should do more, how in her family women don't need to work and she needs to slog to bring money home. How some of her friends husband earn so good that her girl friends stay home and do all the shopping they wish to do.

2) We had an understanding that I do the housework and she helps me as she was not required to do any work at her maternal home and she cannot cook,I work usual 9 to 6 shifts Mon to Fri and sometimes I work longer and when I return home I cook mostly everyday except for the takeout days. Never has she bothered to tell me leave the cooking for her to do and I take rest or cleaning the house. She does wash clothes only when she desperately needs her things to be washed.

3) I sacrifice going out meeting colleagues or friends for drinks or catchup unless my wife authorizes me to do so. So last minute plans is a complete NO. She wants me all for herself as she is unable to make good friends with her own colleagues.

4) She had the audacity to tell me not to send money to my own father who is jobless, diabetic, partially blind and alone at home sighting that because of this she cannot enjoy life or travel around.

5) She complaints about the job she has for 4 years now, not a week has gone by she moans about it but never done anything to move away from the job and then accuses me that she is in this situation because I am not capable enough.

6) She snaps for the smallest of reasons and fights with me, just 3 months back she snapped back at me saying that she regrets of being with me and living a poor life and that I come from a poor family( we stay close to central London in a 2 bed apartment paying a good amount of money)

7) She snapped at me just because of a stupid flight ticket which was booked for afternoon to return to London instead of evening in front of my inlaws which not only made me feel insulted but embarrassed and I broke down in tears.

Now since past 3 months we are not on good talking terms as she again was abusive to me over phone and I dont wish to mend this relationship. Please advice if the decision I am taking is fair or I need to give another chance.


----------

